# Phasenausfall



## chipchap (21 Juni 2016)

Moin,

wir suchen seit Wochen nach einem Problem bei einem Motor. Es geht um eine einfache Absaugung einer Anlage. Der Motor hat folgende Daten:




Der Motor ist in Dreieck geschaltet. Sobald die Anlage eingeschaltet wird und der Motor hochläuft, fliegt eine Neozed Sicherung raus.Das ist nicht immer. Nach der letzten Aktion ist die Anlage wieder wochenlang gelaufen und fängt dann wieder an. Ich habe den Motor durchgemessen, Schütz und Schutzschalter getauscht, Anschlußkontakte kontrolliert.Das Lager der Welle ist auch nicht defekt, lässt super drehen. Es waren normale Sicherungen verbaut. Diese habe ich jetzt gegen Träge Nezoed getauscht.. Das komische ist, das die Anlage jahrelang gelaufen ist und jetzt solche Probleme hat.

So langsam gehen uns die Ideen aus. Weiß da jemand was von Euch?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (21 Juni 2016)

Ich nehme an Direktanlauf.

Welche Sicherungen waren verbaut (Wert und Charakteristik). Welche sind jetzt drinnen (Wert und Charakteristik).
Und wie hoch ist der gemessene Anlaufstrom ?

Bram


----------



## chipchap (21 Juni 2016)

Alte Sicherungen : Neozed 20A GG/GL
Neue Sicherungen : Neozed 20A Träge

Anlaufstrom konnte ich nicht messen.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (21 Juni 2016)

Die alte sind rechnerisch zu klein 7,2 * 6 / 2 = 21,6A --> 25A
Die neue sind rechnerisch zu groß 7,2 * 6 / 3 = 14,4A --> 16A

Es ist doch direkt Anlauf ? deswegen diese Faustregel.

Bram


----------



## chipchap (21 Juni 2016)

Sorry, ja Direktanlauf


----------



## magmaa (22 Juni 2016)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Die alte sind rechnerisch zu klein 7,2 * 6 / 2 = 21,6A --> 25A
> Die neue sind rechnerisch zu groß 7,2 * 6 / 3 = 14,4A --> 16A
> 
> Es ist doch direkt Anlauf ? deswegen diese Faustregel.
> ...



Wie kommt man auf die Faustformel?


----------



## gravieren (22 Juni 2016)

Hi

Sicherungsfall:
- Immer die "Identische" Phasensicherung ?

Im Sicherungsfall:
- Tauscht du "Sicherheitshalber"  alle 3 Sicherungen aus  ?


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (22 Juni 2016)

Wie hast du den Motor gemessen ? Einfach mit dem Multimeter ? 
Was verwendest du für eine Zuleitung ?
Hast du auch mal das Neozed Element genauer angeschaut ? Ob da ggf etwas ist ?
Fliegt die Sicherung auch mal im Betrieb oder wirklich nur beim Anlauf ? 
Kann es sein das ihr die Sicherungen aus einer Charge erwischt habt, die ein klein wenig empfindlicher wahren als die "ersten" ?
Oder das am Anfang auch Träge verbaut waren und jemand die, warum auch immer getauscht hat ?
Auch wenn das abwegig klingt, aber habe leider schon so viel gesehen.


----------



## chipchap (22 Juni 2016)

Hi,
Ja mit einem normalen Multimeter.

Zuleitung muss ich morgen nachgucken.

Neozed Elemente sind alle im guten Zustand, fast neu.

Sicherung fliegt nur beim Anlauf.

Was dort sm Anfang für Sicherungen verbaut waren kann ich leider nicht sagen.




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## weißnix_ (22 Juni 2016)

Blöde Frage zwischendurch: Hat sich der Volumenstrom der Absaugung nenneswert geändert in den genannten Wochen? Z.B. Filter erneuert oder ausgebaut? Zusätzliche Absaugstellen?


----------



## gravieren (22 Juni 2016)

Ansaug-Starterklappe im Zuluftstrom  ?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (23 Juni 2016)

magmaa schrieb:


> Wie kommt man auf die Faustformel?



Naja, Faustregel... ich hab es in de 90er als "offizieller" Rechnung-Methode so gelernt.

Ausgangspunkt ist der Nennstrom des Motors. Hier 7,2 Ampere.

Für Direktanlauf nemt mann 6 * In.  Das ist hier 6 * 7,2 = 43,2 Ampere.

Die GL/GG Sicherungen kann mann für kurze Zeit zu 100 % Überlasten.
Deswegen teilen durch 2
Dann Aufrunden zu der erst höhere Handelswert.

Beim Träge das gleiche princip..

Bram


----------



## chipchap (23 Juni 2016)

Moin,

an der Absaugung hat sich nicht geändert. 

Der Ansaugweg verläuft folgendermaßen:

1. 2 Absaugschläuche an der Anlage um Späne abzusaugen
2. über den Motor in einen Filtersack in einen  kleinen Container (ca 1m³)

Der Container bläht sich natürlich ganz schön auf, daher habe ich mich gefragt ob da zu viel Luftwiederstand im ersten Moment beim Anlaufen ist.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 Juni 2016)

Es ist schon ein paar Jährchen her, da hatte ich mal mit einem hochtourigen Brecher zu tun, der zerschleuderte Kies zu Sand. Stern-Dreieck-Anlauf, Hochlaufzeit (leer) 145s und 179A Nennstrom sind ein paar Daten, an die ich mich erinnern kann. Nach einigen Wochen Betriebszeit löste beim Anlauf (glücklicherweise) immer öfter der Phasenwächter aus und schaltete die Anlage ab. Woran könnte das gelegen haben? Jemand eine Idee? Der Klaus hatte bei der Installation gepfuscht, so viel verrate ich schon mal  .


Übrigens:


chipchap schrieb:


> ..Der Container bläht sich natürlich ganz schön  auf, daher habe ich mich gefragt ob da zu viel Luftwiederstand im ersten  Moment beim Anlaufen ist.


Bei manchen lufttechnischen Anlagen wird der Volumenstrom beim Hochlauf z.Bsp. über Klappen gedrosselt, um den Anlauf zu erleichtern. Je weniger Masse bewegt wird, um so geringer ist die hierfür benötigte Leistung.

Die Auflösung:
Ganz schön langweilig mit euch  . Also, der Klaus Schämdich hatte in der Trafostation Cu-Kabelschuhe auf Al-Schienen aufgelegt, wodurch nach kurzer Zeit durch Korrosion ein Übergangswiderstand entstand. Beim Hochlauf brach die Spannung so weit zusammen dass der Phasenwächter auslöste.

Nach der Fehlerbeschreibung von chipchap besteht hier möglicherweise ein ähnliches Problem. Irgendwo zwischen AKW und Motor eine lose Klemme oder ein durch irgendetwas hervorgerufener Übergangswiderstand auf einer Phase?


----------



## pit_p58 (27 Juni 2016)

Pru.fe Rotor und  Kдfig .


----------



## chipchap (27 Juni 2016)

Bis jetzt scheint der Motor zu Laufen. Falls nich, werd ich das machen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Vacon (2 Juli 2016)

Hallo,

Du weißt doch aber, welche Phasensicherung kommt?
Dann würde ich mal am Abgang die Abgänge um jeweils 120 ° weiter drehen. Je nachdem, ob immer noch die gleiche Sicherung auslöst, liegt das Pb entweder davor (Netz/Verdrahtung bis zur Sicherung) oder, wenn nun eine andere Sicherung auslöst, dahinter (ab Sicherung bis zum Motor). Dann wüßtest Du zumindest etwas besser, wo weiter suchen. Hast Du mal die Phasensymmetrie am Netz gemessen? Eventuell ist ja auf einer Phase die Spannung doch niedriger (weil eben doch irgendwo "letztens" im Netz was geändert wurde)?
Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Loenne (2 Juli 2016)

chipchap schrieb:


> ...Neozed Elemente sind alle im guten Zustand, fast neu. *Sicherung fliegt nur beim Anlauf*.


Was spricht eigentlich dagegen eine Stern-Dreieckschaltung daraus zu machen ?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (2 Juli 2016)

Loenne schrieb:


> Was spricht eigentlich dagegen eine Stern-Dreieckschaltung daraus zu machen ?



Das er kein 690vac netz hat...

Oops. Irgendwie nur stern gelesen..

Bram


----------



## Loenne (3 Juli 2016)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> ...Oops. Irgendwie nur stern gelesen.Bram



Tja lesen bildet


----------



## Wincctia (3 Juli 2016)

Hallo Beisammen,

noch eine andere Frage hat sich hier im Einspeisenetz etwas geändert z.b Neuer Trafo bzw. dickere Zuleitung zur HV oder so durch diese Maßnahmen erhöht sich der Einschaltstrom erheblich.
oder habt ihr eine Kompensationsanlage bekommen?


Gruß TIA


----------



## chipchap (5 Juli 2016)

@Dr.Vacon

Ich habe die Phasen einmsl getauscht. Danach idt die 2.Sicherung gefallen bzw. durchgebrannt. Ist ja ne Neozed Sicherung.
Bisher hat dich der Kunde nicht mehr gemeldet. Wenn es  nochmal votkommt werde ich die Kabelschuhe prüfen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

